# Extra battery or solar panel?



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

Just had a great 10 nights away in our AS Symbol.
Spent a total of 7 nights on minimal facility sites. 
On the last night in the New Forest our leisure battery started to fade........
The question is, would I be better off investing in a solar panel for periods off EHU or would it be just as well to buy a second leisure battery?
I assume others here have gone the solar panel or extra battery route and would be interested in your comments/views/experiences.

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I also would like to know the answer to this age old problem, as having just changed vans, our new one has only one battery.Have been led to believe that the initial cost of solar panel is high, including fitting.will it charge up the battery quickly enough to cover continual use. There is not a suitable place for me to fit a second battery close to the other one without using up valuable space.My answer is when necessary to run the engine for 15/20 mins.when not on hookup. this seems to do the trick.the other way is to use a site with elec for one night every 4 or 5 nights.we like to sit and read in the evenings and maybe watch tv for an hour, depending whats on, of course. :lol: 


cabby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Shaun 

My solution would be to fit the extra battery, buy a 1 kw suitcase genny and a decent 4 stage 50 amp charger. Two hours running each day will be more than ample for your needs and at a fraction of the cost of a decent solar array and more dependable .. 

Jim


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I agree with Jim......I fitted a larger battery and can comfortably last for 4/5 days (not tried any longer) but bought a suitcase genny for top up just incase. (we dont use much TV by the way)
Not sure that solar power is worth the expense for our needs.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Talking of expense, how much is a genny, compare that with the cost of using a litre max to top up battery using the engine for 15/20 mins, say every other day. or not as the batt. needs, remember that the genny also uses fuel, it needs storage space as well.which is why we have not fitted a second battery.my answer would be different for a larger van.

cabby


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Shaun

Check all the relevant threads - there's plenty of good and wise advice to be found on this site. There are many alternatives and paths to take regarding auxiliary DC power and you will find the right one for you... 

But for me, after much research and asking those who have the systems installed on their motorhomes. I fitted two 110 volt leasure batteries, a 75 watt solar panel and a 600 watt inverter and then - relax, knowing I have enough reserve/re-chargable power to see me through most eventualities.

Good luck

Spindrifter


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have 2 x 85w gel batts and an 85w solar panel. It gives me ample in the summer but will have to see this winter how we go on with the reduced sunlight. I suppose its what appliances/gizmos you will be using.

I would first recommend getting another battery (2 new ones if you are as you should never just replace one), 2 big amp ones and see how you go with them.

I was put off the portable genny idea due to noise and having to carry petrol or the extra expense of converted/converting genny to gas. Swings and round-a-bouts though, each to their own.

Johnny F


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

How much less of a nuisance would running the (diesel?) van engine be to running a silent Genny. I also assume that the van in question is a smaller panel van type like mine (shoot me if I'm wrong).........(if you think you're quick enough.... :lol: ) but I thought that solar may be overkill!!

edit...I hadn't got room for a 2nd battery, but would have fitted one if I had.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Shaun
> 
> My solution would be to fit the extra battery, buy a 1 kw suitcase genny and a decent 4 stage 50 amp charger. Two hours running each day will be more than ample for your needs and at a fraction of the cost of a decent solar array and more dependable ..
> 
> Jim


We parked near to someone using a genny to recharge at Shepton Show this w/e.....he had it running for 4 or 5 hours 8O I guess the charger was not up to the job?

We have 2 x leisure batteries & 130w solar panel & lasted 14 nights no EHU or driving out with normal power usage...of course, it all depends on your power requirements.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I look at it this way.

With a battery you have guaranteed power reserves whatever happens.

With a solar charger you have the potential to generate power but no guarantees. 

For me it extra batteries all the way. A decent 110amp hour battery will set you back about £60 ish so £200 will get you 3 and the cables to fit them(assuming you have the room for them!!) thats a hell of a lot of power for £180!!


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Oh yes and dont go spending silly amounts of money on expensive battery cables. Just buy a couple of sets of cheap jump leads and cut them to your requirements.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

cneate said:


> We parked near to someone using a genny to recharge at Shepton Show this w/e.....he had it running for 4 or 5 hours 8O I guess the charger was not up to the job?


Most motorhome chargers are certainly not up to the job, and there are so many variables, user demand, time of year, battery condition and size... etc and your budget in deciding what system will best suit your needs.

If you intend to camp off EHU round the year and are power hungry a large battery bank of at least 4 x 85ah and a large solar array at least 2 x 120 watt panels would be a minimum and a 1kw genny as a backup .

Total cost .. well , DIY .. £1500 ? .. that would buy a lot of fuel for a small genny.

My solution is both reliable and about a third of the cost, maybe less if you shop around.

Genny noise is a contentious issue which will raise many hackles, but if free camping this would be less of a problem.

In saying all of this, we have been fulltiming for a year now and have no solar panels and have never run our genny.. because we only use aires and sites and seldom free camp.


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

'Genny noise is a contentious issue which will raise many hackles, but if free camping this would be less of a problem'. 


We live next to an RAF base so constant droning(Hercs taxi-ing) kinda goes with the territory here! I guess I can tolerate it better than some but would not use a genny myself


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I have 2 x 110ah batteries, a 65w solar panel and a 90w solar panel. I have enough all the time.

dave

656


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

656 said:


> I have 2 x 110ah batteries, a 65w solar panel and a 90w solar panel. I have enough all the time.
> 
> dave
> 
> 656


Hi Dave, 
as I said, there are so many variables there is no single answer or solution. 
If anyone decides to go the solar route, Sallytraffic who on this site, is the man for advice and has an excellent write up on the subject.

Until solar panels drop in price, I'm a genny and charger man :wink:


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

we have a single 85AH battery and easily get 9 days + use out of it - haven't tested for a fortnight yet although after 9 days it was showing no signs of going flat - however we are very economical - used to have a caravan without EHU so know what problems no power can cause.

a second battery is by far the cheapest option - our first move when this one becomes inadequate will be dual 110's, try that first as you can always add a solar panel later if you find you need it.

Mark


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

cneate said:


> We parked near to someone using a genny to recharge at Shepton Show this w/e.....he had it running for 4 or 5 hours 8O I guess the charger was not up to the job?


This would be my reason for not using a generator - to me, the noise (even the so called "silent" ones) is intrusive for other motorhomers nearby. It would be different if we freecamped a lot, but even then, I would rather have the storage space.



656 said:


> I have 2 x 110ah batteries, a 65w solar panel and a 90w solar panel. I have enough all the time.


This is exactly the way I would go / am going to go  Much better than lugging a genny around for 'occasional' use.

Gerald


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

As I used to own half of a renewable energy company I'm biased towards using solar panels, but think that two batteries would be more suitable for me. I think the one I have may be past it's best, but won't know until I get round to removing the drivers seat to have a look. I think it's easier for me to stay on a site with EHU sometimes. I certainly have trouble after a couple of days without a hookup at the moment.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> As I used to own half of a renewable energy company I'm biased towards using Solar Panels, .


Hi John

Just the man.. :lol: do you know why panels are still so expensive, are the Chinese not in on the act yet .. ?

Jim


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Sorry Jim, I can't give a definite answer as I've been out the the industry for a year, but they are expensive to produce and demand exceeds supply.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Solar panels are generally expensive because of the cost of manufacture (cannot believe I said - so obvious!) There is not a great deal of money in them and for the UK there is a fairly long supply chain.

I will try and look at what we could supply sensible ones at and let everyone know.

To answer the question I would most certainly go for an additional battery, but would probably back this up with a small solar panel to top it up.

If I am in need of extra power in the batteries I tend to run the generator in the Winnie for 15 - 20 minutes. But I know that at least one of our leisure batteries is knackered so only have myself to blame I guess. I feel that if we have good batteries then we would not have any problems.

I think, but stand to be corrected that it was Scotjimland that persuaded me to buy standard low cost leisure batteries rather than the gel type. Makes a lot of sense as there is no need for the extra cost. Just have to check the batteries regularly and keep them topped up.

Regards

Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There are a few variables to this question,firstly how much 12 volt power do you use on average per day,check this

Then you can get a rough idea of how long your leisure battery will last without a charge,it is not adviseable to discharge the battery to below 50% so a 110 A/H battery will give approx. 55 A/H.

Do you intend to have long periods at one site without a hook up,or will you travel every couple of days thereby recharging the battery with the engine alternator.

If you intend to fit a solar panel will you use the m/home in summer or winter,a solar panels output during winter months in the UK is minimal,also 12 volt consumption will be higher at this time(lights on longer,more TV,and blown air heating)

When you take all these factors into account it will help you make the decision on whether to fit a second leisure battery and a solar panel or go the generator route and get nasty looks from your neighbours :roll:

We use our m/home mainly for long holidays in summer and the occasional weekend in winter.Our daily 12 volt power consumption is around 20 A/H's.With 2 110A/H batteries and an 85 watt solar panel we were easily self sufficient for 2 weeks in August without a re-charge.

Steve


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*power*

Greetings,

We have 2 x 110 ah batteries and an 85 watt solar panel, we have never had any problems with power, we obviously are economical and I have changed some lights for florescent types.

Even in the last van the Elddis, we had only one 110 ah battery and no solar panel and we had no problems

I have a generator but I only have used it twice last year when I needed to charge the batteries up on my mobility scooter, with my present set up I can charge the scooter from an inverter and the solar panel keeps the batteries topped up sufficiently.

I don't like using the generator as it causes fumes and noise, both of which we don't need and I my health cant cope with the fumes anyway, even starting the engine up causes the same for yourself and your neighbours.

Another problem with generators is the fire hazard, and also the smell of the fuel as you have to carry petrol in the storage compartment of your van, and the cost of fuel has to be taken into the equation.

An average size solar panel is not too expensive and a second battery if you have some place to put it, is ideal. At least the solar panel will not require any maintenance for many years and is free to run once installed.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, a no brainer!

Arrive with sufficient power to last the stay, or try to make up the shortfall being reliant on the weather.

Sorry, What was the question again? 

Also, Solar panels only work in the summer, when I don't need power, and only really sleep in the van. 

Show me a a van that can cope with normal lighting, TV, heating, entertainment and general 12 volt usage in the winter and the UK and I will eat my words!

In the UK solar is great for the summer, when nothing is used and the batteries don't need anything, Autumn and Winter, electric hook up or generator is th eonly way to go.

PS forget Fuel Cells as myth, untill they run on LPG ( early next year commercially available)

Just my opinion based on 20 years in the industry and two bottles of wine


----------



## Will888 (Nov 12, 2006)

Earlier this year I tested a couple of makes of LED bulb. These fit in place of the halogen spot reflector bulbs. 

Halogen spots are generally 10 watts (about 0.9 amp consumption) whereas the LEDs are about 1 watt (about 0.1amp consumption). The LED bulbs were MR11 with a built in voltage regulator so they would work happily from 11 to 15 volts. I bought 'warm white floods' as I find some lights cold and clinical. Each bulb cost about £9 so they weren't cheap but they do last almost forever. 

I found that the LED bulbs were not as bright but they made the single battery of my autosleeper last a lot longer. We don't have take a TV so the lights were our main power draw.

I didn't want a noisy generator & as said elsewhere solar is still expensive so my answer was to be more economical. If I end up installing solar then the panel used will be smaller than it would have been without the LEDs.

Will


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

i mainly use sites with ehu but i have had 3 large motorhomes with twin leisure batterys and solar panels (100www) i do not use match power in the day time but in the evening like to have all my home luxury's like basic lighting heating and satellite tv, i read on hear people saying they go 4 days without charging their leisure batterys the only way they can atchive this is by going without basic functions i have a garage with a good auto electricion and after speaking to him it is so simple work out your basic needs in amps and the size of your batterys the amount of hours your appliance's are on and i have 430 amp hour battery power with my basic needs my batteries will give give at constant use 2/3rds of their estimated amp hour before starting to fail me, the problems i have found is about 1 am watching sky movie screen goes blank for power level below required amount , in winter heating stopping to match cloud for solar panel to charge until mid day, i have just collected new autotrial chieftain and at shepton show arrived friday night restricted myself to necessary power usage and tv come saturday 5pm leisure batterys showing only fair not good so had to run generator for two hours to make sure i didn't loose power in evening, i tried to get solar panel fitted at show as the weather was good and i feel that with the weather conditions it would have charged my batterys enougth without having to disturb my neighbours with the drown of a generator but i feel that in the winter a solar panel or a twin battery would be inadequate if you want all comforts without restricting your selves and i always run my generator about 5pm to try and limit disturbance to my neighbours as i also get fed up with the drown early mornings and late evenings but a motorhome is for leisure and if you want to make it a home from home you have to provide your self with the means to provide lighting and heating when required without having to worry about it but also considering the people around you


----------



## 92664 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for all that info everyone!
I knew this would be the place to ask the question.
It looks as though I will be going the 2 battery route for now and see how things hold up. Our usage tends to be pretty low but with the autumn/winter spell starting to approach more time is spent in the van in the evenings.

Cheers all,

Shaun


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Err a bit of a myth going on here!

Solar panels work off light not sun! Sun is just better at it.

We have hundreds of solar panels out there and they are sized to charge up all year. The main criteria for the winter months is the shorter days.

Remember you are only constantly topping up. So careful use of battery power coupled to a trickle charge will do a lot of good. If you are a power hog, forget solar panels, if however you are sensible in your usage then extra battery and solar panel should work for you.

Without going into all the calculations as most of this has already been covered, then that is basically it!

Regards

Chris


----------

